# Best way to clean/recondition fly line?



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's all I ever do for my fly lines (and I keep six or seven rods in ready condition at all times.... Item number one - avoid any detergents since the plastic coating on fly lines can be easily damaged. I take any rod that's been used in the salt and strip the line off the reel down to the backing.... rinse the line thoroughly in freshwater while also rinsing reel, rod (every portion particularly the guides....) then while the line is still wet, clean it thoroughly up and down with only a 3M (Scientific Anglers) line cleaning pad. If the line is still dirty then re-wet and repeat (not usually necessary). Once your line is clean then place a drop or two of SA's line dressing on a soft clean cotton cloth then vigorously rub it in all the way up and down the line. Your last step is to use that same cloth (with a clean portion only) to polish off almost every bit of the dressing on your line. Now it's ready to fish - and you can repeat this on the water any time you want -even if the line is wet.... Chico Fernandez may do this routine several times during a day on the water according to an article he wrote some years ago.... 

Hope this helps. On the water I'll do this for any of my angler's rods the moment I can see that the line is getting sticky and not shooting properly -it takes less than five minutes start to finish if you're working at it....


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

*OmniSpool Switch Box Kit*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF9u4DrdtAs


I use these and am very happy with the product. look up the videos on them and what all they do. Very useful and cool product for storing, cleaning & switching fly lines quickly...

Let me know if you need anymore help.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

If I'm using textured line like SA sharkskin do I need to be using any dressing or floatant after cleaning?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The routine I provided is for any line, period.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

clean like Capt Bob recommends then spool it up by sticking a 5/16" carraige bolt through the empty spool and winding it on by sticking a key, philips or the tip of some needlenose plies in the holes inside the spool arbor and crank like a fly reel while holding the bolt.

It helps to wind in the direction that makes the thread of the bolt hold the spool tight against your thumb.

I wasted 27 cents on the nut and washer. The 58 cent bolt is all that is needed.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> *Want some opinions on the best ways to clean fly line and the best conditioners/dressings to use*_ on slick and textured fly lines._


Per the manufacturer's recommendations.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't coat my lines with anything as I am nervous of any scents that may come from it.
When on the boat I cast the line to the backing behind the boat and lay the rod in the boat. Using my 2 bare hands I grab the line a little more than shoulder width apart and pull apart stretching the line. After that section is stretched I move my hands down the line and repeat until I get to the tip. Repeat if memory of the spool persists. 

After I am done with that I cut whatever fly I have on there off and I take a rag and get it wet. Holding the line in the rag as firmly as I can I pull the line with my left hand never letting loose of the right hand until the tip of the line comes through. What this does is uncoil the line and get the twists out. I repeat that 2-3 times as needed.
Fly lines usually last me a year or so but my lines get more use in a month than most get in a year.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just hook up to a stationary object, walk to my backing and reel back in, pinching the line between an old t shirt rag dabbed with line dressing of your choice....I also give the line a few tugs for stretching, before I reel back in


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, they will come in handy in the future. As it turns out I needed new line anyway, it was a couple years old. The tip lost it's bouyancy and couldn't be restored so I just got some new line, but it's good info that I didn't really know before. Thanks again.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I use armor all for cleaning. A buddy uses rain-x.


----------

